# Battlefield 3 Keeps Crashing in Campaign Mode



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had BF3 about a month now, and started playing it a week or 2 ago.

I only played half hour or so, and have just gone to play it again. I'm on campaign mode, and near the start.

Last I remember I has to crawl through pipes (no weapons) and then open a door, stab a guard and shoot 2 others that are stood together. 2 more then appear and you shoot them. There's like an alley to your right.

After stabbing the first guard, and then shooting 2 others, it will crash at random intervals. But basically I've never played for more than 30seconds after that! 

Starting to get rather annoying now! When it crashed it's as though a grenade has gone off, and the screen goes black. I then get Loading and Saving messages appear for a few seconds before having the main menu bought up and an error box reading something like "Connection to EA lost" and press A to confirm!

Is this a known problem? If so, are there any resolutions?



BTW: I'm on xBox 360


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you done all the updates? I had BF3 for Christmas and played it for the first time last night, have just got to the stage you mentioned and finished that part of the level (next off is a plane flight).

Before i started i installed all the updates, there was of 2gb of them and it took bleeding ages. May be worth checking to see if that resolves the problem?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

IIRC, it (xBox) did start downloading some and it was a large file. How do you manually search for them on the 360?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Look for bf3 game then scroll to the right and there's all the downloads available for it, 
Could be a duff disc in which case needs returning, I haven't played the campaign yet only online which is awesome.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

i had the same thing too tonight. hadnt been on it since i got it. Downloaded all the updates, went to load up where i finished up last time i played and all i got to was "Connection to EA lost" and press A to confirm!
Tried to log in a couple of more times, but still got the same message, in the end as i was near the start of the game i just started it all over again.. 
been ok since, have only just come off it...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just checked, and I have already installed all updates


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sistersvisions said:


> i had the same thing too tonight. hadnt been on it since i got it. Downloaded all the updates, went to load up where i finished up last time i played and all i got to was "Connection to EA lost" and press A to confirm!
> Tried to log in a couple of more times, but still got the same message, in the end as i was near the start of the game i just started it all over again..
> been ok since, have only just come off it...


Oh FFS!!!! I better not have to start again!

Why does it seem that the more and more advanced we think technology is becoming the worse it actually gets!

Am I expecting too much from wanting it to work first time every time?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds strange though that it goes to the save load screen though. Doesn't sound like a crash sounds more like something you have to do mission wise is failing. What does it say when you "die"/it crashes. I've got it on the ps3 and have completed it but there was a bit similar to that which happened to me too.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just had another go (currently playing as I type) and for the first time I've got past the point it crashes and on to the next save point 

Thank f**k for that


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

For some reason developers at the moment (probably more to do with the publishers) seem to be pushing out half finished games (a prime example is Codemasters), and then you have to constantly update them. 

With regards to crashing I though it was only effecting the PS3 (as thats what I have and the forums seems to consist of complaints for). I've never had it crash on SP mode though always MP. Also I'm always worried that as I have the original 'phat' PS3 its going to muck the console up. Glad you got past the point, not a fan of that particular section.

Oh and I trust your doing it on hard......you get a trophy for that (or whatever the xbox has trophies down as  )


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad you've sorted it mat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

NEW PROBLEM!

Played a bit of BF3 yesterday morning, and also this afternoon. Had dinner, played some forza, looked on the web, then decided to play BF3 again about an hour ago. Seems to have lost my fricking game! Wants me to start a new campaign! ARAGH!

Back to FM4 for me then


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> NEW PROBLEM!
> 
> Played a bit of BF3 yesterday morning, and also this afternoon. Had dinner, played some forza, looked on the web, then decided to play BF3 again about an hour ago. Seems to have lost my fricking game! Wants me to start a new campaign! ARAGH!
> 
> Back to FM4 for me then


sounds strange, take it your other games are saving data ok?
i only play online with it so have experienced this with bf3


----------

